# Dusty Pear! FFS!!



## Rude Rudi (14/9/16)

Soooo....I bought Pear concentrate from Vapeowave when I started my DIY journey (along with other dodgy flavours I have never used)...

My first attempt at creating my pear masterpiece was a basic pear and caramel clone I found in the deep and dark corners of the net. I followed the ratios to the letter, but alas, it was pretty shite. In essence, it tasted like dust. Like the dust smell your Hoover dispenses when the bag pops... I put it down to the amateur learning journey and dumped it after 4 weeks as it still tasted like dust no matter what.

Jump forward 4 months and I picked up the bottle of pear and thought I'd give it a seconds chance...a redemption of sorts.

I whipped up a proper pear and ice cream recipe a week or two ago and applied all the skills (and equipment) I acquired over the last couple of months to concoct a peach (mind the pun) of a pear and ice cream juice. I subbed the Cap pear with the no name Pear and it all 'looked' pretty good...

I just cracked it open (in great anticipation) and guess what... it still tastes like dust...

Has anyone had any experience with the Vapeowave dusty pear or is it just me?

Should I rather dump it and get 'proper' pear?
I love pear...very much...please help me and dusty...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/9/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Soooo....I bought Pear concentrate from Vapeowave when I started my DIY journey (along with other dodgy flavours I have never used)...
> 
> My first attempt at creating my pear masterpiece was a basic pear and caramel clone I found in the deep and dark corners of the net. I followed the ratios to the letter, but alas, it was pretty shite. In essence, it tasted like dust. Like the dust smell your Hoover dispenses when the bag pops... I put it down to the amateur learning journey and dumped it after 4 weeks as it still tasted like dust no matter what.
> 
> ...




I also had issues with vapowave concentrates cause you dont know how strong or weak they are.
Maybe mix a small batch of plain pear low percentage like 3% and one of plain pear like 8% and taste the diffrence (if their is any) and go forward from there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jakes (14/9/16)

Same here. Made a few vapeowave pear mixes. They were all horrible. Went down the drain.

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (14/9/16)

Jakes said:


> Same here. Made a few vapeowave pear mixes. They were all horrible. Went down the drain.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk



Also 'dusty'?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakes (14/9/16)

Yes dusty. Wont buy vapeowave flavours again. 

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (14/9/16)

You could always bring out a commercial juice called Pammie's Sahara Faceplant. When people ask you the flavour profile, tell them "it's a dusty pair, duh". 

I suppose "dusty" is a welcome change from "perfumey". Eish, testing these lesser known flavours is a labour of love but someone has to do it. We could propel ourselves to instant fame by releasing a sort of HIC's Notes for them. Here is my suggestion: "The succulent and authentic taste of disused mine dumps on the East Rand. If you've ever been hijacked on the N12 to Witbank and forced to lie face-down in the roadside dust as they frisked you for wallet and other valuables, you'll recognise this aroma immediately. Bold yet piquant on the inhale, it adds the startling after-taste of driveway granite chips on the exhale. Use a light touch when mixing as it easily overwhelms lighter fruits. 0% is a good starting point, and work down from there."

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Cespian (14/9/16)

Hey bud. Ive never used pear, although I have TFA pear sitting pretty in drawer. 

What I can say is that (based on experience and 10s of fact sheets I've been through), fruits and vegetables are very seldomly naturally extracted and rather designed using artificial elements and compounds. The amount of sugar in fruits are too high and require a heck load of chemical processes to seperate it from the fruit juices. 

Where am I going with this... oh ya... so its better to trust a company thats been in the extracts/concentrates business for a while for your fruity requirements. I have tried a couple of local fruits including vapeowave and CLY, and the artificialness is very apparent. As much as I would love to support local, I've only had luck with local creams thus far (I mean in comparison to the long standing TFA's and CAP's of the world), and it appears that vapable local food grade concentrates appear to be too new in the market to be anywhere comparible. 

Maybe add some sweetener to get rid of the dustiness? (% or 2 of TFA cotton candy or sucrose). Or if youre into menthols, add a bit of menthol as that usually kills the dry of certain fruity concentrates for me. 

Pear and menthol.... yummm I think I've got some tinkering to do tonight. 

Good luck man.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stevie g (14/9/16)

@Cespian which local cream are you talking about?


----------



## Feliks Karp (14/9/16)

RichJB said:


> If you've ever been hijacked on the N12 to Witbank and forced to lie face-down in the roadside dust as they frisked you for wallet and other valuables, you'll recognise this aroma immediately.



I am sitting here gawking, with both awe and horror, not sure if you're a genius or a villain.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (14/9/16)

Sorry, Feliks, my post was insensitive. I guess some here have actually experienced such horrors. I didn't intend to make light of it.


----------



## Cespian (14/9/16)

Sprint said:


> @Cespian which local cream are you talking about?



CLY bud


----------



## Rude Rudi (14/9/16)

Cespian said:


> Hey bud. Ive never used pear, although I have TFA pear sitting pretty in drawer.
> 
> Maybe add some sweetener to get rid of the dustiness? (% or 2 of TFA cotton candy or sucrose). Or if youre into menthols, add a bit of menthol as that usually kills the dry of certain fruity concentrates for me.
> 
> ...



I have tried the sweetener route, but alas, no joy. 
I'll try the menthol route - maybe 0.5%, or less? I have TFA menthol and TFA Koolada...I'm not the greatest menthol fan. It a touch will do...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (14/9/16)

RichJB said:


> You could always bring out a commercial juice called Pammie's Sahara Faceplant. When people ask you the flavour profile, tell them "it's a dusty pair, duh".
> 
> I suppose "dusty" is a welcome change from "perfumey". Eish, testing these lesser known flavours is a labour of love but someone has to do it. We could propel ourselves to instant fame by releasing a sort of HIC's Notes for them. Here is my suggestion: "The succulent and authentic taste of disused mine dumps on the East Rand. If you've ever been hijacked on the N12 to Witbank and forced to lie face-down in the roadside dust as they frisked you for wallet and other valuables, you'll recognise this aroma immediately. Bold yet piquant on the inhale, it adds the startling after-taste of driveway granite chips on the exhale. Use a light touch when mixing as it easily overwhelms lighter fruits. 0% is a good starting point, and work down from there."



I think this sums it up perfectly!!




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cespian (14/9/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> I have tried the sweetener route, but alas, no joy.
> I'll try the menthol route - maybe 0.5%, or less? I have TFA menthol and TFA Koolada...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Damn, EM fixes most things lol.

Start at 0.25% Koolada and work up from there. Don't exceed 1% unless you have hair under your feet (IMO) 
Menthol start at 0.5%... I used Menthol at 1.5% in a pineapple mix I made and it was wonderful for me.


----------



## Rude Rudi (14/9/16)

Cespian said:


> Damn, EM fixes most things lol.
> 
> Start at 0.25% Koolada and work up from there. Don't exceed 1% unless you have hair under your feet (IMO)
> Menthol start at 0.5%... I used Menthol at 1.5% in a pineapple mix I made and it was wonderful for me.



Cool, thanks...I'm willing to try anything once... Who knows, minty pear might just be the next Mother's Milk!! Dibs on the royalties!! Wait, sensitive subject...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (14/9/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Cool, thanks...I'm willing to try anything once... Who knows, minty pear might just be the next Mother's Milk!! Dibs on the royalties!! Wait, sensitive subject...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



If that fails you could always try a snake oil clone. 

The best clone was a bit complicated and if my notes are 1:1 then the recipe was:

FA Anise 4%
FA Lime 0.5%
FA Lemon Sicily 3%
FA Pear Drops 1%
FA Strawberry (Red Touch) 0.5%
FA Tanger 0.5%
FA Orange 1%
TFA Koolada 1.5%

I found a simpler version (this is actually what I bought the Pear for):

TFA Pear 10%
TFA Coconut Extra 2%
TFA Bavarian Cream 3%
TFA Cotton Candy 2%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie (14/9/16)

Cespian said:


> Damn, EM fixes most things lol.
> 
> Start at 0.25% Koolada and work up from there. Don't exceed 1% unless you have hair under your feet (IMO)
> Menthol start at 0.5%... I used Menthol at 1.5% in a pineapple mix I made and it was wonderful for me.



I love koolada personally, busy vaping quite a simple DIY of 4% forest mix 2% koolada and it's really really yummy (my new adv I think)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

